# What did you do with your chainsaw today ?



## buttercup (Sep 5, 2019)

What did you do with your chainsaw today ?


----------



## Marine-piper (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah, I didn't do any of that with my saws!
But I did get to sit on the side of the road with a blown fuel line. My tractor was being PM'd so I got this junk!






Homelite collector in training [emoji879]


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 5, 2019)

I used my Muckaluck to fill a pot hole and my Pukalong I used for a boat anchor.
Sorry, couldn’t resist
.Truth be known, I’ve cut 40 cords in the last month with a BB 2065 which **** the bed yesterday.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 5, 2019)

Thanks for making such an effort to post your relevant pictures and comments...


----------



## Matt93eg (Oct 10, 2019)

Wasn’t today but very recent. Had a red oak snag I cut loose, bucked up into blocks and started splitting.

Sapwood a bit punky but solid heart.


----------



## Matt93eg (Oct 20, 2019)

Had another red oak that had blown down. Worked on that this weekend and got it all cut up and split. Fiskars X27 and Makita 6401 took care of this one to.


----------



## Training Wheels (Oct 20, 2019)

Humm I just looked at them: that made me happy 

BR,

~TW


----------



## buttercup (Oct 21, 2019)

Matt93eg said:


> Had another red oak that had blown down. Worked on that this weekend and got it all cut up and split. Fiskars X27 and Makita 6401 took care of this one to.



Nice saw - and nice wood! 
It will make the best firewood in the world but it tears me up to see that nice wood get cut in to small pieces, it could have been some excellent material for some crafting too...


----------



## Matt93eg (Oct 21, 2019)

buttercup said:


> Nice saw - and nice wood!
> It will make the best firewood in the world but it tears me up to see that nice wood get cut in to small pieces, it could have been some excellent material for some crafting too...



It does make nice firewood. Some of the trees do get saved. Family member has a sawmill. And thank you on the saw. She’s a ripper.


----------



## cuinrearview (Oct 21, 2019)

Worked all weekend. Only got some piss revs in...


----------



## Pjohnson (Oct 21, 2019)

I sharpened my chains, cleaned the air filters which I am really bad about. It’s been years since I cleaned it, I just never think about cleaning them as long as saw runs. Then I cut a small tree down so I could get the dock and boat lift out. Spent the rest of day filling wood shed.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 21, 2019)

cuinrearview said:


> Worked all weekend. Only got some piss revs in...



I see, I guess expectations and interpretations can be deceptive.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 21, 2019)

Matt93eg said:


> It does make nice firewood. Some of the trees do get saved. Family member has a sawmill. And thank you on the saw. She’s a ripper.



My Dolmar I only use for milling, we don't have big trees here and all the Oak was probably used by some guys here about a 1000 years ago making dingy's.
I'd love to have a smaller one for my seasonal stuff like a 420 or whatever the Makita equal is, but I have decided to just use my trusty plastic fantastic H445 until it's not trusty anymore.


----------



## ArchieBennett (Jan 12, 2020)

I chucked 5 tanks of fuel through it (MS261 - so they went a long way) smashing boxelder trees in my woods. Still have about 25 more to go, but every dead boxelder puts a smile on my face! Right now I am just getting them on the ground and logging (for firewood bucking later) them into lengths I will be able to get out of the woods. Grinding everything under 4". So they go away fast, but there sure are a lot of them. Makes a guy sleep well, though.


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 14, 2020)

A little beech and maple


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 14, 2020)

Loaded one in my truck for a guy who said he wanted to buy it. He said he would be there at 3:50. I wrote him shortly before then to see if he was going to show. No answer.

Drove home and put the saw back in my garage.


----------



## woodfarmer (Jan 15, 2020)

Which one?


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Jan 15, 2020)

woodfarmer said:


> Which one?


The MS211c


----------



## buttercup (Feb 3, 2020)

Made ready some spruce for ripping that the winter storms gave me, 4m/13ft lengths.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 5, 2020)

Marine-piper said:


> Yeah, I didn't do any of that with my saws!
> But I did get to sit on the side of the road with a blown fuel line. My tractor was being PM'd so I got this junk!
> 
> 
> ...


I put in 30 years with UPS and hated every time they PM'ed my truck. One time the radiator sprung a leak and it took a month to get the new one in. I talked to the mechanic and he said the part had been in our regional maintenance facility after the first few days. They were waiting to get a full load of parts coming down our way. When it finally got there, it hadn't sprung a leak, it was a manufacturing defect, and the new one leaked in the exact same spot. After about 20 years I had enough seniority that I would just take the day off when they worked on my truck.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 5, 2020)

As far as my saw? I decided I was going to sell off a few on one shelf. The first one was a Stihl 08S my friend pulled out of a dumpster several years ago. Long story short, the reason it wouldn't run, the fuel line from the tank to the carb was missing. It started and ran on a prime for about 10 seconds. It revved and sounded so good, now I don't want to sell it.


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 14, 2020)

Set off the metal detector at the airport. I have a chainsaw belt buckle.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 14, 2020)

Not mine, but test and tune.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 14, 2020)

I didn't do it all today, its a work in progress. Firewood for 2021/2022. Not my property, I guess my neighbor wants a better view at the deer.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 15, 2020)

I cut up a hemlock that fell this winter due to wind and some damage from some sort of injury in years gone by. It would have made some boards but really no way to get to it. The idea is to burn these without splitting. Top loading stove with perhaps 6"x14" opening. This is with 1/4 inch pitch Stihl 13rm and a 9 tooth rim sprocket. Have to be real careful with these catalyst mufflers adjusting the chain or sharpening it. The finger is way out of focus.

.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 15, 2020)

Franny K said:


> I cut up a hemlock that fell this winter...



Nice chainsaw too


----------



## Franny K (Mar 15, 2020)

It is a discontinued model the 351 a small bore variant of the 421.

here is my flush cut method


----------



## buttercup (Mar 15, 2020)

Franny K said:


> It is a discontinued model the 351 a small bore variant of the 421.
> 
> here is my flush cut methodView attachment 807112



I love my Makita EA3200 which is the same saw as the Dolmar PS-32, I'm sure the slightly bigger and more powerful metal body cousin is a nice saw to have and use.


----------



## noodlewalker (Mar 15, 2020)

I figured out a new way to deal with brush. Made a 10 foot carriage 38" wide out of osb and 2x4s. There's a 3" slot every 2 foot. I just stack all the limbs and crap in there and cut across with my 42" bar. It actually worked really well for me. We only burn wood in our fire pit, so I can just grab it out of the carriage by the arm full and toss it on the fire.


----------



## buttercup (Mar 15, 2020)

noodlewalker said:


> I figured out a new way to deal with brush. Made a 10 foot carriage 38" wide out of osb and 2x4s. There's a 3" slot every 2 foot. I just stack all the limbs and crap in there and cut across with my 42" bar. It actually worked really well for me. We only burn wood in our fire pit, so I can just grab it out of the carriage by the arm full and toss it on the fire. View attachment 807147



That's some creative solutions. If I have it near my property I use an electric grinder and use it as a filler together with soil where I want to build up or even the lawn etc. 
Normally when clearing vegetation it is just left in piles on suitable places to rot, lots of those piles everywhere around here. It's nice to get rid of it though, even better use it for something.


----------



## Lionsfan (Mar 15, 2020)

buttercup said:


> I didn't do it all today, its a work in progress. Firewood for 2021/2022. Not my property, I guess my neighbor wants a better view at the deer.
> View attachment 806500
> View attachment 806501
> View attachment 806502


What are the big circles in the water? Aquaculture?


----------



## buttercup (Mar 15, 2020)

Lionsfan said:


> What are the big circles in the water? Aquaculture?


Salmon farming yes.


----------



## hatchet13 (Mar 22, 2020)

Took care of some windstorm damages with my step sons


----------



## Brownthumb (Mar 22, 2020)

I spent most of the day trying to find the garage floor the workbench and the sicar 5 in one. 
I had to cut some wood it is like that time of yr. I get 2 loads of logs. But that ain’t happening with the new split zone heat pumps.
Loaded up the Infinity Gx 35 with what I needed and went to the lower forty.
This is widow maker heaven down their.
Had to try out the husky 65 and the craftsman 3800.
Pretty impressed with both the husky likes to dig in the middle to higher rpm without bogging down.
The craftsman likes to just rip at higher rpms but too much pressure she will drop off.


----------



## woodfarmer (Jul 28, 2020)

Too damn hot today. 3 weeks of pushing 90* is not supposed to happen in a Canada.
460, 2171 and took the top cover off the 562.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 28, 2020)

Tried out my new 550xp mk2.


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 28, 2020)

Duce said:


> Tried out my new 550xp mk2. View attachment 845354
> View attachment 845355
> View attachment 845356
> View attachment 845357



What do you think? I ordered one yesterday, should get to play with it this weekend.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jul 28, 2020)

Lionsfan said:


> What do you think? I ordered one yesterday, should get to play with it this weekend.


Starts easy, hot restarts one pull. Light enough for me, revs quick. Pulls well for 50cc saw. I like it and would purchase again. Enjoy your saw. Running mine with 18" x-force bar and new x-cut chain.


----------



## buttercup (Jul 29, 2020)

Lionsfan said:


> What do you think? I ordered one yesterday, should get to play with it this weekend.



Well if you unboxed it I guess thats what you did with your chainsaw today, or tomorrow or in a few days perhaps...


----------



## Lionsfan (Jul 29, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Well if you unboxed it I guess thats what you did with your chainsaw today, or tomorrow or in a few days perhaps...




It's still in transit, won't see it til Saturday.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 12, 2020)

Lionsfan said:


> It's still in transit, won't see it til Saturday.



Long since now... curious minds wants to see and read, whats you impression!


----------



## Lionsfan (Aug 12, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Long since now... curious minds wants to see and read, whats you impression!




D
Sorry I forgot you guys. I've only run a couple tanks through it, but it's a keeper. Never really warmed up to the MKI I owned, but the new version seems to be a much sturdier design. Bit stronger too.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 12, 2020)

Lionsfan said:


> D
> Sorry I forgot you guys. I've only run a couple tanks through it, but it's a keeper. Never really warmed up to the MKI I owned, but the new version seems to be a much sturdier design. Bit stronger too.




its whats its all about.


----------



## Franny K (Aug 25, 2020)

I took this Husqvarna model 36 out from a dark place, dumped last year's fuel out, an inch or so deep, put in new and gave it a little run. Most years this is all the use it gets. Not sure if it counts as mine, wife bought it before I was known of. 5 cross cuts and one rip. Replacement bar from Bailey's before the changes $7 and ps3 chain when I could order it on line and pick up later.


----------



## Lee192233 (Sep 26, 2020)

Here's what I did with the saws today. Felled a 70 ft Ash and got it bucked and about 1/2 on the to be split stack. Had some help today too! Love bringing my boys into the woods with me!
Lee


----------



## clint53 (Sep 26, 2020)

My wife Debbie 64 and I 67 stated on a good deed to help out some older folks today. We started removing a big limby fallen white oak.
I ran five tank full's of gas through my saws. Deb did most of the loading.
We are both stiff and will finish it next week.
That's 1 1/2 cords on that 7' X 14' trailer.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## buttercup (Oct 2, 2020)

clint53 said:


> My wife Debbie 64 and I 67 stated on a good deed to help out some older folks today. We started removing a big limby fallen white oak.
> I ran five tank full's of gas through my saws. Deb did most of the loading.
> We are both stiff and will finish it next week.
> That's 1 1/2 cords on that 7' X 14' trailer.
> ...



Very nice pictures and I enjoyed them, thanks for posting sir.


----------



## clint53 (Oct 2, 2020)

buttercup said:


> Very nice pictures and I enjoyed them, thanks for posting sir.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Lee192233 (Oct 2, 2020)

clint53 said:


> My wife Debbie 64 and I 67 stated on a good deed to help out some older folks today. We started removing a big limby fallen white oak.
> I ran five tank full's of gas through my saws. Deb did most of the loading.
> We are both stiff and will finish it next week.
> That's 1 1/2 cords on that 7' X 14' trailer.
> ...


Looks like a good day's work! I like days like that. It feels like you accomplished something. Thanks for sharing the pictures. Have a good night.
Lee


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 3, 2020)

clint53 said:


> My wife Debbie 64 and I 67 stated on a good deed to help out some older folks today. We started removing a big limby fallen white oak.
> I ran five tank full's of gas through my saws. Deb did most of the loading.
> We are both stiff and will finish it next week.
> That's 1 1/2 cords on that 7' X 14' trailer.
> ...


That is very nice of both of you to help out, good people.


----------



## clint53 (Oct 4, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> That is very nice of both of you to help out, good people.


Thanks very much.
The couple that we did this for are known for helping others in need all their lives. Now they are 84 and 85 and are slowing down. One has health issues.
It gave my wife and I a good feeling of purpose to do the job. It took us five days to finish the job.
We got 4 cords of white oak split and stacked on our pile. Which we didn't need to begin with.
We carried off and dumped two 7" X 14" trailer loads of limbs and a half a load of debris that we raked up.
All they have to do now is mow it.
In this dog eat dog fast pace world today to do a good deed like this makes me sleep well.
Clint


----------



## clint53 (Oct 6, 2020)

*My wife and I removed a 55 year old neglected apple tree with 2 trillion limbs from my sister's yard. 
Real fun day.
Used a MS 170 that was given to me yesterday. Cool little limbing saw.*


----------



## Lee192233 (Oct 7, 2020)

clint53 said:


> *My wife and I removed a 55 year old neglected apple tree with 2 trillion limbs from my sister's yard.
> Real fun day.
> Used a MS 170 that was given to me yesterday. Cool little limbing saw.*
> 
> ...


Good job Clint. Those limby trees are a real bugger. Now you have some good smoking wood.
Have a great day,
Lee


----------



## clint53 (Oct 7, 2020)

Lee192233 said:


> Good job Clint. Those limby trees are a real bugger. Now you have some good smoking wood.
> Have a great day,
> Lee


Thanks Lee
I will save some for the smoker.
That was the largest one to be removed. We will start on two smaller ones today and hope to finish.
Then I have a widow maker dead white pine to take down. I may make a vid of that one.
Clint


----------



## Lee192233 (Oct 11, 2020)

Got after some more ash today. Dropped two about a foot in diameter and one about twenty inches. 
Beautiful day in the woods!
Lee


----------



## r black (Oct 11, 2020)

only made sure it (they) are still in the garage ...do this every morning before going to work


----------



## clint53 (Oct 11, 2020)

I got a widow maker down Thursday morning.

Click this >>> Widow Maker Down


----------



## young bucker (Oct 21, 2020)

Can’t really see it in the pick but she was leaning down hill a little...but I held on the hill and got a 12’6 and 10’’1 before she lost grade.


----------



## Vintage Engine Repairs (Oct 21, 2020)

Picked it up, admired it, put it back down.


----------



## KarlD (Oct 22, 2020)

Ponced about with a fiddly bast*rd of a tree that was growing alongside walls, a pool and a scout hut. Job done though with zero damage


----------



## Marine-piper (Oct 22, 2020)

A buddy of mine dropped off a pile of oak and hickory today so I started on it after work. Ran the Super XL-925 and a SXLO.









Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## threeputt (Oct 26, 2020)

Love your Homelites. We were once a dealer but those days are long gone. I still own a XL 12 and have been using it today. I am age 73 and didn't realize that saw was that heavy but I got it done. Had a friend cut 24 inch pine last Sunday that was dying. Full of bugs. I told him I would take care of the rest if he would drop it. I cut all the limbs last week. Yesterday and today I been using this XL 12 to cut it up so I can burn it. Got a fire pit behind my shop and this old pine will burn pretty good after I get a hot fire going.


----------



## Marine-piper (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh, so you like Homelites! Any chance I get to show off my 85 or so Homies[emoji2957]














Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine-piper (Oct 26, 2020)

I deal with chainsawlady on HoH who with her husband were dealers for 50+ yrs. Still filling orders at 80+ yrs old, wonderful woman. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frisian (Oct 30, 2020)

From past week.


----------

